# door hinge bushings



## wlf89 (Jun 11, 2007)

does anyone know where i can buy bushings and pins for my 82 datsun 720 pickup? thanks for the help.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I dont remember them selling those separately.. the hinge came together (both sides). for a 87ish the hinge was sold in 2 pieces and the pins/bushings were separate, dont know if they would work for a 720 but I have oem pt#'s for a HB, pins 80406-V5002, bushings 80410-01G00


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't remember is door hinge pin kits were available for the $720, but you can still get the hinges from Nissan. Uppers can be found for $30 and lowers for $45 online. Better yet, Rockauto.com has the lower hinges for only $11 each + shipping!


----------

